# Fritz!Card-DSL-Problem

## Pipe

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes problem, das ich schon seit tagen versuche zu lösen:

Ich habe jetzt DSL freigeschalten bekommen und habe dazu eine AVM

Fritz!Card-DSL (PCI). Ich hab sie eingebaut und den treiber instaliert. lsmod sagt

folgendes:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

fcdsl                 851776   1

capidrv                24308   0

isdn                   69384   0  [capidrv]

capi                   15904   0

kernelcapi             29760   4  [fcdsl capidrv capi]

capiutil               22240   0  [capidrv kernelcapi]

capifs                  3488   0  [capi]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ich gehe also davon aus, das der für diese karte benötigte treiber

ordentlich geladen werden kann (module "fcdsl). Auch die capischnittstelle sollte korrekt funktionieren. Wenn ich per #capiinit versuche die karte anzusprechen kommt eine i/o-fehlermeldung mit errorcode 5 (?). Die karte kann nicht angesprochen werden. Meine /etc/capi.conf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

# card  file proto io irq mem cardnr options

#b1isa  b1.t4 DSS1 0x150 7 - - P2P

#b1pci  b1.t4 DSS1 - - - -

#c4  c4.bin DSS1 - - - -

#c4  - DSS1 - - - -

#c4  - DSS1 - - - - P2P

#c4  - DSS1 - - - - P2P

#t1isa  t1.t4 DSS1 0x340 9 - 0

#t1pci  t1.t4 DSS1 - - - -

fcdsl  - - 0x220 9 - -  

fcdsl  - - 0x220 9 - -

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ein #dmesg sieht bei mir so aus:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.1 20021207

(Gentoo Linux 3.2.1-20021207)) #1 Sun Feb 2 02:47:00 CET 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffec000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Advanced speculative caching feature not present

On node 0 totalpages: 262124

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32748 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2672.776 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 5334.63 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1027740k/1048496k available (1782k kernel code, 17172k reserved,

676k data, 96k init, 130992k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: Before vendor init, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000, vendor = 0

CPU: L1 I cache: 12K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After vendor init, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e40, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Unknown bridge resource 2: assuming transparent

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/24c0] at 00:1f.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ

SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PCI: Device 00:1f.1 not available because of resource collisions

ICH4: (ide_setup_pci_device:) Could not enable device.

hda: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: PHILIPS CDD5301, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=14946/255/63

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: Detected Intel i845G chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Unknown @ 0xf0000000 128MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

es1371: version v0.30 time 02:48:25 Feb  2 2003

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb800, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:1d.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xb000, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

UMSDOS: msdos_read_super failed, mount aborted.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/2, assigned device number 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x45e/0x34) is not claimed by any active

driver.

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 700,

last_flushed_trans_id 15945

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 700, trans_id 15946

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 86

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 96k freed

Adding Swap: 489972k swap-space (priority -1)

capifs: Rev 1.1.4.1

CAPI-driver Rev 1.1.4.1: loaded

capi20: started up with major 68

kcapi: capi20 attached

capi20: Rev 1.1.4.2: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

devfs_mk_dir(isdn): using old entry in dir: c3696500 ""

ISDN subsystem Rev: 1.1.4.1/1.1.4.1/1.1.4.1/none/none/1.1.4.1 loaded

kcapi: capidrv attached

kcapi: appl 1 up

capidrv: Rev 1.1.4.1: loaded

fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.2

fcdsl: (fcdsl built on Jan 30 2003 at 02:29:10)

fcdsl: Loading...

fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack

kcapi: driver fcdsl attached

fcdsl: Auto-attaching...

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 02:0d.0

kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-pci attached

kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-pci attached

fcdsl: Loaded.

kcapi: driver "fcdsl" has no add card function.

kcapi: driver "fcdsl" has no add card function.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hier zeigt sich auch wieder das die karte selbst nicht angesprochen werden

kann? Nur warum? Ich habe auch schon meine Creative Soundblaster Live!

rausgebaut und auch die Fritz! Card DSL in einen anderen (mehrere) slot gesteckt. Keine Veränderung.

Ein #cat /proc/pci zeigt weiter folgendes:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: PCI device 8086:2560 (Intel Corp.) (rev 2).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf0000000 [0xf7ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: PCI device 8086:2561 (Intel Corp.) (rev 2).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=8.

  Bus  0, device  29, function  0:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 2).

      IRQ 5.

      I/O at 0xb800 [0xb81f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  1:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 2).

      IRQ 9.

      I/O at 0xb400 [0xb41f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  2:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0xb000 [0xb01f].

  Bus  0, device  29, function  7:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller (rev 2).

      IRQ 7.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd6800000 [0xd68003ff].

  Bus  0, device  30, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge (rev 130).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=6.

  Bus  0, device  31, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  1:

    IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB IDE U100 (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x0 [0x7].

      I/O at 0x0 [0x3].

      I/O at 0x0 [0x7].

      I/O at 0x0 [0x3].

      I/O at 0xf000 [0xf00f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x40000000 [0x400003ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 1002:4e44 (ATI Technologies Inc)

(rev 0).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=255.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8000000 [0xefffffff].

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd7800000 [0xd780ffff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  1:

    Display controller: PCI device 1002:4e64 (ATI Technologies Inc) (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=8.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdfffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd7000000 [0xd700ffff].

  Bus  2, device  12, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 4).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xa800 [0xa81f].

  Bus  2, device  12, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 1).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  

      I/O at 0xa400 [0xa407].

  Bus  2, device  13, function  0:

    Multimedia controller: PCI device 1131:5402 (Philips Semiconductors)

(rev 131).

      IRQ 3.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd6000000 [0xd67fffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd5800000 [0xd59fffff].

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ist es möglich das mir "device 13" die Fritz! Card DSL gemeint ist? Ist ja

möglich das der chip von Philips ist?!?

Die capiutils sind auch installiert:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

#emerge -s capi

Searching...      

[ Results for search key : capi ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-dialup/capi4k-utils

      Latest version available: 20020701

      Latest version installed: 20020701

      Size of downloaded files: 422 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux.de/

      Description: Capi4Linux Utils

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Noch eine anmerkung von mir: Wenn ich versuche den treiber der Fritz! Card DSL normal nach dem entpacken (wie in der readme) mit dem aufruf #./install zu installieren, kommt der hinweiss ich solle doch die karte erstmal per YaST installieren (Wieder ein hinweiss das die karte nicht im system bekannt ist). Jetzt würde mich interessieren was denn YaST machen würde um die karte zu installieren. Das kann man mit sicherheit auch händisch, oder? Außerdem habe ich noch mit einem "chmod 666 /dev/capi*" die rechte der schnittstelle hoffentlich richtig gesetzt.

Um meine anfrage erstmal abzuschließen: Kann mir jemand helfen? Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen? Wie bekommen ich die karte installiert. Ich denke das ich nicht das problem habe, das die capischnittstelle nicht richtig installiert ist, oder der treiber. Ich persönlich habe den eindruck es direkt die karte. Kaputt kann sie nicht sein, denn unter windows funktioniert sie. Besten Dank! Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr glücklich!!!

Gruß, Pipe

----------

## oisch

also erstmal solltest du nicht das install script verwenden, da das nur für Suse gedacht ist!

mach einfach make und dann make install. dann sollte das modul kopiert werden. Ein update-modules kann nicht schaden danach.

Deine /etc/capi.conf sieht bei dir etwas anders aus als bei mir. Ich musste da auch noch den Pfad zu irgendeiner Datei angeben (Software der Karte zum Flashen?). Leider bin ich grad in der Arbeit und kann nicht an mein Gentoo. Werde heute Abend nochmal posten.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du das neueste PPP sowie die neuesten Capi utils verwenden.

Im Kernel musst du auch unbedingt Capi support einkompilieren! Findest du unter ISDN irgendwas... einfach alles was Capi ist auswählen. Wo es möglich ist als Modul, das andere fest einkompilieren.

"chmod 666 /dev/capi*" wird bei devfs nur bedingt was bringen. Damit sich devfs die Rechte merkt musst du an die devfs.conf ran.

Sorry dass ich dir nur so vage Infos geben kann, aber wie gesagt ich kann grad nicht an meinen Rechner ran um das zu überprüfen.

----------

## Pipe

 *Quote:*   

> also erstmal solltest du nicht das install script verwenden, da das nur für Suse gedacht ist!
> 
> mach einfach make und dann make install. dann sollte das modul kopiert werden. Ein update-modules kann nicht schaden danach.

 

Pipe: Habe ich auch so gemacht. So bin ich ja auch zu den geladenen modules gekommen. Das sollte ok sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Deine /etc/capi.conf sieht bei dir etwas anders aus als bei mir. Ich musste da auch noch den Pfad zu irgendeiner Datei angeben (Software der Karte zum Flashen?). Leider bin ich grad in der Arbeit und kann nicht an mein Gentoo. Werde heute Abend nochmal posten.

 

Pipe:Ja, genau. Sowas in der art wird auch beim capiinit ausgegeben. Kannst du bitte deine capi.conf mal posten. Wäre super!

 *Quote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall solltest du das neueste PPP sowie die neuesten Capi utils verwenden.

 

Pipe:Ich hoffe neuere gibt es bis jetzt nicht. Letztes emerge sync notgedrungen vor ca. 1 woche. Sonst nur modem.

 *Quote:*   

> Im Kernel musst du auch unbedingt Capi support einkompilieren! Findest du unter ISDN irgendwas... einfach alles was Capi ist auswählen. Wo es möglich ist als Modul, das andere fest einkompilieren.

 

Pipe: Habe ich gemacht. Hat funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> "chmod 666 /dev/capi*" wird bei devfs nur bedingt was bringen. Damit sich devfs die Rechte merkt musst du an die devfs.conf ran.

 

Pipe: Ich nehme an, die liegt unter /etc? Guck sie mir heut abend mal an.

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry dass ich dir nur so vage Infos geben kann, aber wie gesagt ich kann grad nicht an meinen Rechner ran um das zu überprüfen.

 

Pipe: Dito.  :Wink: 

Danke erstmal. Bis denne. Pipe

----------

## cytrox

Hi, also deine Karte scheint zumindest mal richtig erkannt zu werden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Multimedia controller: PCI device 1131:5402 (Philips Semiconductors)
> 
> (rev 131).
> ...

 

und

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fcdsl: Auto-attaching...
> 
> PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 02:0d.0 
> ...

 

Das obere ist sicher die Fritzcard anhand des 1131:5402  (hab bei mir nachgeschaut, ist das selbe), und  unten wird sie erkannt.

Das ist jetzt nur ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber vielleicht liegt es an diesem Teil aus deiner capi.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fcdsl - - 0x220 9 - -
> 
> fcdsl - - 0x220 9 - -
> ...

 

das sieht für mich nach einer Interrupt/Addresszuweisung aus, die mit der deiner Fritzcard nicht übereinstimmt.

bei mit sieht die capi.conf so aus

```

# card          file            proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

#

fcdsl           fdslbase.bin    -       -       -       -       -

```

und funktioniert bei mir.

Vielleicht hilft das ja,

Gruss

cytrox

----------

## Pipe

Yo!

Nach einigen gestrigen test´s bin mittlerweile auch zu dem schluss gekommen, das die karte korrekt  erkannt wurde und funktioniert (treiber werden beim boot automatisch geladen). Jetzt bin ich mir sicher das es eigentlich nur noch an der capi.conf bzw. an dem fdslbase.bin liegen kann.

Wo liegt denn dieses fdslbase.bin? Wo bekomme ich es her? Beim zugriff z.b. per #capiinit oder per #capiinfo wird auch immer ein fehlendes firmwarefile (=fdslbase.bin?!?!) angemeckert. In welchem verzeichniss liegt denn das *.bin bzw. wo wird es erwartet? Ich denke das ist bei mir der knackpunkt. Danke erstmal.

Grüße, Pipe

----------

## oisch

also meine capi.conf sieht genauso aus.

Schau mal deine System Logfiles (/var/log) durch, bzw. schau in dmesg. Da dürfte es eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung geben. Glaub so hab ich das auch gemacht, weil ich bei der Installation das selbe Problem hatte wie du jetzt.

Laut Google wär's /usr/lib/isdn/fdslbase.bin.

Nachprüfen kann ich natürlich wieder erst heute Abend   :Sad: 

----------

## Pipe

Ya!

Dank cytrox weiß ich jetzt wie meine capi.conf ausshen muss. Habe dann auch nochmal bei google geschaut und es auch dort bestätigt bekommen. Nur muss man halt wissen welche datei er dort eingetragen haben will.  :Wink: 

Werd das heut abend mal ausprobieren und das ergebniss dann posten. 

Bis denne, Pipe.

----------

## cytrox

Ja, hab gerade nachgeschaut, der Pfad ist auch bei mir /usr/lib/isdn/fdslbase.bin. Kopiere sie doch vielleicht einfach mal dahin, wenn nicht schon dort vorhanden. (sie befindet sich im Verzeichnis des entpackten Treiber-Tarballs), und trage sie in die capi.conf ein.

Gruss, cytrox

----------

## Pipe

Yo!

Das mit  dem fdslbase.bin geht jetzt. Habe ich eingetragen und kann jetzt zugreifen. So weit so gut! 

Jetzt habe ich per 

#capiinit start

& 

#pppd call 1und1

(bin kunde bei 1und1 und habe ein entsprechend ediertes file unter /etc/ppp/peers/ abgelegt) versucht eine verbindung aufzubauen. Ging irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich dann per #ps -ef|grep ppp schaue ob der ppp-prozess gestartet wurde, is da halt nix. der pppd wird nicht gestartet.

Dann habe ich per #drdsl versucht mir helfen zu lassen. Ausgabe ist folgende:

#drdsl

DSL Assistant version 1.0.3 copyright AVM 2002

The DSL Assistant is examining your DSL configuration...

The DSL-Controller has the number 2.

Searching for remote vendor ID... (This could take over a minute)

ERROR: DSL_Controller 2 is not synced!

Weiß jemand was das bedeuted? Werd jetzt auch nochmal bei google schauen. :-/

Gruß, Pipe

----------

## oisch

hast du in der peers/1und1 Datei auch angegeben dass er das capi Plugin lädt?

Also es muss drinstehen:

```
plugin capiplugin.so
```

Schau mal unter http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/fritzdsl.php

Da findest du eine Beispiel peers Datei.

Poste am besten auch mal die Ausgabe von #pppd call 1und1

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

 *Pipe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Searching for remote vendor ID... (This could take over a minute)
> 
> ERROR: DSL_Controller 2 is not synced!
> ...

 

also, für mich hiesse das, dass etwas mit Deiner Leitung nicht stimmt. Vergleichbar, wenn Du ein externes Modem hättest, dass da ne rote Lampe blinkt. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Kabel.

----------

## Pipe

Yo!

Hier also die ausgabe von 

#pppd call 1und1

userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.3 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.27 $

capiconn:  1.7

Bis hierhin komme ich mit Gentoo-Linux. Habe mal ne zweite platte genommen und das von AVM ja "unterstütze" SuSE8.1 installiert und alles eingerichtet. Hier komme ich etwas weiter:

userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.3 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.27 $

capiconn:  1.7

capiplugin: phase serialconn.

using default adsl parameters

capiplugin: contr=2

controller 2: listen_change_state 0 -> 1

contr 2: listenconf Info=0x0000 (No additional information) infomask=0x144 cipmask=0x0 capimask2=0x0

controller 2: listen_change_state 1 -> 0

plci_change_state:0x0 0 -> 1 event=1

capiplugin: leased line (adslpppoe)

plci_change_state:0x102 1 -> 2 event=3

plci_change_state:0x102 2 -> 3 event=6

ncci_change_state:0x102 0 -> 1 event=1

ncci_change_state:0x10102 1 -> 3 event=3

ncci_change_state:0x10102 3 -> 7 event=10

ncci_change_state:0x10102 7 -> 0 event=13

plci_change_state:0x102 3 -> 7 event=8

plci_change_state:0x102 7 -> 8 event=9

plci_change_state:0x102 8 -> 0 event=11

capiplugin: disconnect(remote): "" -> "" outgoing (pcli=0x102/ncci=0x10102) 0x0000 (0x3301) - No additional information

capiplugin: couldn't make connection

controller 2: listen_change_state 0 -> 1

contr 2: listenconf Info=0x0000 (No additional information) infomask=0x144 cipmask=0x0 capimask2=0x0

controller 2: listen_change_state 1 -> 0

capiplugin: exit

Dazu kann ich noch sagen, das ich diese kadslwatch von AVM auch installiert habe. Wenn ich die anzeige genauso deute wie das entsprechende tool unter windows es anzeigt, würde ich sagen das die karte keine verbindung zur telekom hin finden kann. Ich habe auch aufgrund eines post´s in einem anderen forum mal den jenigen direkt angemailt und er meinte bei ihn war es ein problem bei der telekom. Er hat jedenfalls da angerufen und die haben irgendwas eingestellt das es dann ging.

Danke für den link, werd ihn mir mal ansehen.

Gruß, Pipe

----------

## Pipe

Yó!

Unter windows (selbe karte, selber rechner, selbes kabel) geht es ohne prob. 

Das sollte es nicht sein. Thx.

Pipe

----------

## Pipe

Also,

ich habe gestern natürlich weiter versucht die ganze schose zum laufen zu bringen. Bin aber nicht weiter gekommen wie mein vorletztes posting. Auch unter SuSE-Linux. 

Ich habe auch nochmal verschiedene sachen z.b. in der /etc/ppp/options und in der pap-secrets bzw. chap-secrets eingestellt. Hat alles nix gbracht.

Mittlerweile bin ich der meinung das es am treiber oder am gentoo-kernel liegen muss. Ich werde also mal bei AVM noch ne andere version ziehen. Und dann nochmals probieren.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bis dahin, Pipe.

----------

## oisch

also bei mir hat es mit dem 2.4.19-r10er gentoo sources geklappt. hab jetzt die ck-sources (2.4.20) installiert und auch damit gabs keine probleme. Die Fritz Treiber sind von mitte Dezember (imho noch immer die aktuellsten).

Kann dir leider nicht viel weiterhelfen, aber ich glaub nicht dass es am Kernel liegt. Höchstens an falschen Einstellungen im Kernel. So wie ich das sehe läuft der Treiber in deinem System auch richtig. Das Problem muss also woanders sein. Schau dir deine PPP Peers datei für 1&1 nochmal genau an.

Ich kann mich erinnern mit Google eine Referenz configdatei für 1&1 gefunden zu haben. Vielleicht hilft dir die ja.

----------

## Pipe

Yo!

Ja, hatte auch den eindruck das es am ppp-stack bzw. an irgendeiner einstellung liegen muss. Dort werde ich nochmal verstärkt suchen. 

Bis dahin, Pipe

----------

## Pipe

Yo!

Hätte noch ne idee. Kann dazu jemand mal sein /etc/modules.conf posten? Danke im voraus!

Gruß, Pipe

----------

## Pipe

Hallo!

Habe gerade folgendes gesehen:

root # update-modules

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 1: alias: char-major-108: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 1: alias: ppp_generic: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 2: alias: /dev/ppp: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 2: alias: ppp_generic: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 3: alias: tty-ldisc-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 3: alias: ppp_async: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 4: alias: tty-ldisc-13: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 4: alias: n_hdlc: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 5: alias: tty-ldisc-14: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 5: alias: ppp_synctty: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 6: alias: ppp-compress-21: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 6: alias: bsd_comp: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 7: alias: ppp-compress-24: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 7: alias: ppp_deflate: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 8: alias: ppp-compress-26: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 8: alias: ppp_deflate: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 9: alias: net-pf-24: not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 9: alias: pppoe: not found

Das ist sicher ein möglicher grund für mein problem. Was kann ich hier tun? Wo kann ich ansetzen?

Dank in voraus!

Pipe

----------

## oisch

check nochmal deine kernelconfig.

```
  ? ?<M> CAPI2.0 support                                                  ? ?

  ? ?[*]   Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)               ? ?

  ? ?[*]   CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)                      ? ?

  ? ?<M>   CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support                                      ? ?

  ? ?[*]     CAPI2.0 filesystem support                                   ? ?

  ? ?<M>   CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support                              ? ?

```

und das steht in meiner modules.conf zu ppp:

 *Quote:*   

> ### update-modules: start processing /etc/modules.d/ppp
> 
> alias char-major-108    ppp_generic
> 
> alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic
> ...

 

----------

## Merlin-TC

Hi,

ich sitze nun auch schon viele Stunden hier und versuche die Karte unter Gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich habe es mit den ebuilds probiert, von Hand....irgendwie scheint nix zu klappen.

wenn ich es starten will dann komme ich soweit:

#pppd call t-dsl

userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.3 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.27 $

capiconn: 1.7 

dann kommt ein modprobe: can't locate module: which is needed for /dev/

Ich bin sicher das CAPI2.0 funktioniert und die Karte findet er laut dmesg auch.

Ich habe auch alle configs entsprechend angepasst.

Ich weiß nur nicht welches Modul er meint.

Ich habe alles was mit ISDN CAPI und PPP zutun hat als Modul kompiliert.

Langsam aber sicher bin ich wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende und ich bin bei einem Freund der 400km weit weg wohnt und wenn ich das nicht hinbekomme kann er Gentoo ja praktisch nicht nutzen und ohne I-Net kann ich ihm auch nicht per ssh helfen  :Sad: 

Wenn ihr noch spezifische Infos braucht lasst es mich wissen.

Danke schonmal

PS: Mit welchem Kernel haben die bei denen es geht?

----------

## mnemo

Hallo!

Vor fast einem Jahr hatte ich mal versucht, die Fritz!Card DSL in Betrieb zu nehmen und es lief auch alles, nur hängte sich die Karte bzw. ihr Treiber immer nach ein paar Stunden auf. Jetzt habe ich vor einigen Tagen hier im Forum den Hinweis auf den "Anti Lock"-Patch entdeckt, habe auch meinen Gentoo-Rechner upgegradet (neues Board, neuer Prozessor) und nun wieder versucht, die Karte in Betrieb zu nehmen. Und Tatsache: Es geht problemlos.

Der AVM-Support schob den Fehler damals per Mailkontakt auf den damaligen langsamen Prozessor (Celeron 400 MHz), obwohl AVM min. 300 MHz empfiehl, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Das einzige, was bei mir aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht so will, sind Kernel-Modules. Wenn PPPoE oder sonstige Sachen des Kernels als Module konfiguriert sind, gibt es immer irgendwelche "unresolved symbol"-Fehler. Da aber mein Herz nicht daran hängt, dass die Kernel-Geschichten als Module laufen, ist nun halt alles im Kernel und das System rennt.

Auf die obige Frage, welcher Kernel: 2.4.22-gentoo-r5

Die CAPI usw. sind die einzigen Module im System:

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

fcdsl                 864832   2

capi                   19520   5

capifs                  3792   0 [capi]

kernelcapi             30528   3 [fcdsl capi]

capiutil               22272   0 [kernelcapi]

```

Ich bin damals nach folgender Anleitung vorgegangen und habe damit das fcdsl-Modul erfolgreich eingebunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50799

Für dauerhafte DSL-Einwahl muß man in den Einwahlskripten das "idle xxx" und das "demand" entfernen.

Von der obigen Anleitung abweichend habe ich den neuen ebuild mit Patch verwendet:

http://majestic.lugh.de/~sk/linux.php

Vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja damit.

Thomas

----------

## Merlin-TC

Danke @Mnemo

Ich hatte die Karte soweit am laufen bei meinem Kumpel aber hatte den von dir genannten Patch noch nicht installiert.

Die Karte hängt sich übrigens auf wenn sie unter Last steht als Download mit 80kb/s oder viele Verbindungen.

Irgendwas ist wohl schief gegangen als ich das per SSH bei meinem Kumpel gemacht habe und nun kann er sich gar nicht mehr einwählen was höchst ärgerlich ist da er sich beim besten willen nicht so gut auskennt.

Noch eine Frage, er hat die FritzDSL SL.

Was ist der Unterschied zur normalen Fritz DSL? Ist das dann nur um die ISDN Komponente beschnitten die ja bei seiner Karte nicht dabei ist.

Kann man den Patch auch für den SL Treiber benutzen oder sollte auch der normale Treiber laufen?

Danke schonmal

----------

## mnemo

Merlin,

der Fritz!Card DSL SL fehlt m.W. tatsächlich nur der ISDN-Teil. Allerdings bietet AVM auf ihrer Website spezielle Windows-Treiber für die SL an. Okay, denen wird wohl halt nur der ISDN-Kram fehlen... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Hardware-Struktur des ADSL-Teils der Karte im Vergleich zur Nicht-SL anders sein wird. Wenn die SL also mit dem Treiber läuft, ist doch alles bestens. Wichtig ist wirklich nur dieser Anti-Lock-Up-Patch, sonst hat man mit dem Ding keinen Spaß.

----------

## Merlin-TC

Ich habe es ja auch mit dem ebuild probiert (vorher hatte ich ihn manuell installiert) aber dann konnte sich der Rechner nicht mehr einwählen und wie gesagt bin ich jetzt 400km weit entfernt und ich glaube nicht das mein Kumpel das hinbekommt bzw. den Fehler findet :-/

----------

## mnemo

Tja, dann hilft nur eine BahnCard.  :Wink: 

----------

